# 2006 Impala - Driver Side headlight won't come on



## dogmeat (Jun 5, 2008)

This has happened once before and eventually started working again. 

When I came out this morning I hit the unlock on my remote and the drivers side headlight didnt come on. The passenger side one works fine. The running lights, turning signals, etc etc, all work correctly. 

In the past when it started doing this, eventually it would come on but maybe a half a second or a full second after the passenger side one would come on.

Yes...I have replaced the bulbs. 

What could be causing this?


----------



## mattinsocal8911 (Dec 3, 2006)

dogmeat said:


> This has happened once before and eventually started working again.
> 
> When I came out this morning I hit the unlock on my remote and the drivers side headlight didnt come on. The passenger side one works fine. The running lights, turning signals, etc etc, all work correctly.
> 
> ...


Hey Dawg, Whats up?


First of all might I suggest that you take a look around the connector and wiggle it while someone else looks at the headlight. A loose connection or bad connection may cause this. Also check if there are fuses that are for the headlights or maybe relays. You can access the information at your public library for free. Once you find the relay for the light try buying a used relay (from a wrecking yard) and replacing it, retest light operation. 
Last option is to save yourself some time and agravation and ask your Chevy Dealer about any warranty repairs which should be free for so many years. Example a turn signal switch is defective and affects a certain yr vehicle so the manufacturer sends out a warranty recall message to fix all turn signals for free or dang near it. waranty rules may vary but Ford has one of the best IMO.
Later..


----------



## dogmeat (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually, I started digging around and found that one of the fuses for the headlight it self was super lose in the fuseable distributor box. Once I started playing with it, it melted the fuse which prompted me to change it. At that point it was good to go. 

At the same time i found another fuse that was burnt as well. anotehr wiggler that got fried.


Note to self, dont buy cheap fuses. lol


----------

